# Charcoal Chimneys



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 13, 2022)

Hey everyone. I hope that this Sunday is treating you well. I’m looking for recommendations on a replacement charcoal chimney. I’ve bought the classic Weber chimney the last couple of times around. Eventually the spiral cone warps and my last chimney literally had the bottom fall out full of charcoal. Thank goodness it wasn’t lit at the time. Do any of you have a favorite chimney other than Weber? I’m certain that every chimney will burn out eventually. Just figured I would knock this around before buying a replacement. Thanks in advance.
G


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 13, 2022)

I prefer the Weber over others..  The others have the flat bottom with holes (not enough) punched in it...  Seems like they are harder to light and take longer to get coals going dew to lack of air...  JMO


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 13, 2022)

I love the classic Weber, too, but I am watching.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 13, 2022)

Honestly, I haven't tried any others but your post will make me check the condition of mine. Many thanks for the heads up 

 RiversideSm0ker
 .


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 13, 2022)

Another Webber guy. I like the spiral bottom and the extra size. Don't know of a better one but can recommend one to stay away from.......expert grill. They are smaller, don't have enough airflow and deteriorate quickly


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2022)

Weber here also. I think my first one was a char-griller or something like that. Anyway the handle rusted off after a year or so. The Weber is still going strong after a few years. 

Chris


----------



## cansmoke (Mar 13, 2022)

THere are 1/2 dozen of them - same design. Vermont Castings, Kingsford etc. What does your hardware store carry


----------



## DougE (Mar 13, 2022)

I haven't found anything better than the Weber.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 13, 2022)

My Weber chimneys tend to last about three or so years on average. Since I was in the market I just figured it was worth tapping the database.  Walmart only had the expert grill branded ones yesterday. Home Depot usually has several brands available and of course Amazon has everything. I appreciate all of the feedback so far. Anybody try the BBQ Dragon chimney of insanity?

G


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 14, 2022)

No and I won't since it's made from galvanized steel.  Go Weber with Aluminized Steel so you won't be breathing poisonous fumes.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 14, 2022)

Haven't seen/used a better one than the Weber. Years ago I tried a cheapo and it didn't last but a year or so.
I currently run both sizes of the Weber. As said above, they last about 3 years or so, they're on the "consumables" list.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2022)

I have always used the Weber one’s too, but I found one in WW that had a dump lever on the side. This way you don’t have to turn the chimney over to dump it. You just pull the lever on the side & the bottom opens up. Much easier to use & so far has lasted a few years.
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm with everyone else. Only used the Weber. I just replace them every few years.


----------



## Bruceski44 (Mar 14, 2022)

Like others, I prefer the Weber, but have made a simple mod to hopefully extend its life. In my old ones, as the wire cone collapsed over time, it would pull the loop out of the side. This would then dump half the coals out the gap. So I just looped some baling wire through to prevent that. I'll let you know in 3-5 years


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 14, 2022)

ditto above...


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 14, 2022)

Looks like I’ll be sticking with my tried and true Weber brand.Thanks for all of the feedback it was extremely helpful. Have a great day be safe out there.
G


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 14, 2022)

Good choice staying with the Weber.  A couple dollars more, but they last twice as long as the other brands.


SmokinAl said:


> I have always used the Weber one’s too, but I found one in WW that had a dump lever on the side. This way you don’t have to turn the chimney over to dump it. You just pull the lever on the side & the bottom opens up. Much easier to use & so far has lasted a few years.
> Al


I had one of those for a very short time.  I loaded it full and the coals were fully lit.  Well heat let things flex and it dumped as I lifted it.  Luckily I start most of my coals in the kettle.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2022)

Good choice staying with the Weber . For some reason I try to make it last forever . I due for a new one too . 

When I was working I used to make them out of 8 " 16 ga. spiral duct . 
I still have a small one I made last year out of 4 " . Holds about 8 pieces . I use it to light the snake , or slow burn pile .


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm on my second webber and I had one from Wal-Mart inbetween the 2 that lasted about a month... I'd definitely stick with the webber...this also makes me think there would be opportunity for someone to manufacture a better one. Not that the webber is bad but there could definitely be some improvements... Like a solid bottom grate..maybe cast iron.... And my first one the handle fell off of when the rivets got week...and that holds the whole thing together. I replaced them with a couple of loose nuts and bolts laying around the shop and got another year out of it.


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 14, 2022)

The first one I had was an HD Design that I got at Fred Meyer.  It lasted me a little over 10 years.  I am sure if you guys are going through one in a few years though you probably get a lot more uses a year out of them then I do.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 14, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> ...
> When I was working I used to make them out of 8 " 16 ga. spiral duct .
> I still have a small one I made last year out of 4 " . Holds about 8 pieces . I use it to light the snake , or slow burn pile .
> ...


Uh duct work is galvanized.  But so are many of the cheap chimneys. Maybe that explains things?
Maybe that explains thing?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2022)

Whatever .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Uh duct work is galvanized.






Fueling Around said:


> Maybe that explains things?
> Maybe that explains thing?


You just opened my eyes .


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 22, 2022)

I grill or smoke up to five times a week. I haven't been grilling as much the last couple of weeks thanks to a nasty shot of diverticulitis. I will be jumping back into the fray soon though. Need a fully functioning chimney to make things easier though. 

G


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Good choice staying with the Weber . For some reason I try to make it last forever . I due for a new one too .
> 
> When I was working I used to make them out of 8 " 16 ga. spiral duct .
> I still have a small one I made last year out of 4 " . Holds about 8 pieces . I use it to light the snake , or slow burn pile .
> View attachment 528985



Like

Can't count the number of times I wished that I had a small one like that.

I use the snake in the kettle a lot and get by with the small Weber chimney, but a smaller chimney would be nice.

Gonna have to talk to a fabricator.


----------



## G8trwood (Mar 22, 2022)

Always used a weed burner vs a chimney


----------



## motocrash (Mar 31, 2022)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Eventually the spiral cone warps and my last chimney literally had the bottom fall out full of charcoal.


After looking at mine, maybe this will work?


----------



## dwette (Jun 7, 2022)

I’m going to try this thread before I start a new one.

I have a Big Green Egg XL, and have used Weber chimneys for years. I replace them every couple years. No big deal: they aren’t that expensive.

However, I have too many problems with stray embers burning my vinyl deck, and my wife is ready to kill me, so now I am looking for an alternative.

Can anyone recommend something that works well for starting lump charcoal in place? I am thinking about a butane torch. I had electric starters in the past, but they didn’t last long. Maybe there are better ones now?


----------



## DougE (Jun 7, 2022)

dwette said:


> Can anyone recommend something that works well for starting lump charcoal in place? I am thinking about a butane torch. I had electric starters in the past, but they didn’t last long. Maybe there are better ones now?


Get a weed torch. It'll get it going in short order.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 7, 2022)

As for being able to keep using the chimney...  Could you just set it on the BGE's grate after you light it...  ?? 

As for in place ...  Give it a try...  Pile it up and use a torch to light around the bottom edge...  When lit from the top down it takes longer for it to catch on ... 

 What are you using to light your chimney ? ... I use the torch as I don't like the ashes from paper ...


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2022)

dwette said:


> Can anyone recommend something that works well for starting lump charcoal in place?


Get some starter cubes . Mix in the middle and light it . They work pretty good . 

I went to get a new chimney , and for $45.00 I figured I'd do another patch on my old one . 
Rivets were out of the handle and the bottom was gone . 
Got rid of all the bad ,










Saved part of the bottom cone and cut some security mesh .










Used SS bolts and acorn cap nuts to hold the handle . 
Acually works better with the flat bottom . 
Shoild be good for awhile .


----------



## dwette (Jun 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> Get a weed torch. It'll get it going in short order.


Hey, that might kill two birds with one stone. We need to kill weeds and stuff coming out between our patio paver stones, but don’t want to use Round-Up, etc since we have a precious rescue rottie. :)


----------



## dwette (Jun 7, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Get some starter cubes . Mix in the middle and light it


But don’t they have chemical starter that can end up infusing flavor? That’s been my past experience with such things.


----------



## DougE (Jun 7, 2022)

dwette said:


> Hey, that might kill two birds with one stone. We need to kill weeds and stuff coming out between our patio paver stones, but don’t want to use Round-Up, etc since we have a precious rescue rottie. :)


No need in using chemicals where not necessary, but if round up (or the generic glyphosate) were going to harm dogs, chickens, horses, or cattle, I'd know it. Also don't believe everything the internet has to say about it as most of it is BS by people pissed off at Monsanto.


----------



## dwette (Jun 7, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> As for being able to keep using the chimney...  Could you just set it on the BGE's grate after you light it...  ??
> 
> As for in place ...  Give it a try...  Pile it up and use a torch to light around the bottom edge...  When lit from the top down it takes longer for it to catch on ...
> 
> What are you using to light your chimney ? ... I use the torch as I don't like the ashes from paper ...


I set the chimney in the BGE’s firebox when I start it. It’s when I pour the lighted lumps from the chimney into the fire box that it’s a problem. No matter how careful I try to be I make mistakes (it’s those pesky IPAs I tell ya…LOL). Some embers stick in the chimney, some smaller ones show up in the wrong place and ….ugh.

I use blank news and/or packing paper as starter fuel mostly.

I have a butane torch I’ve used for soldering thick speaker cable. Maybe I’ll try to repurpose it as a trial.


----------



## dwette (Jun 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> No need in using chemicals where not necessary, but if round up (or the generic glyphosate) were going to harm dogs, chickens, horses, or cattle, I'd know it. Also don't believe everything the internet has to say about it as most of it is BS by people pissed off at Monsanto.


I agree about all the Round-Up hate nonsense. I’m not a Monsanto hater or skeptic. It’s just that we really love our dogs and don’t like to take chances they’ll get sick. They’re big and don’t live long as it is, so our attitude is give them every chance possible to make each other happy longer. We’re even careful with what we use to salt our walks in winter too. It’s the better safe than sorry paranoia. A good friend is a retired Entomologist for Monsanto (Bayer) here in St. Louis. I understand the deal.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2022)

dwette said:


> But don’t they have chemical starter that can end up infusing flavor? That’s been my past experience with such things.


The ones I use are wax on some type of paper .


----------



## DougE (Jun 7, 2022)

dwette said:


> I agree about all the Round-Up hate nonsense. I’m not a Monsanto hater or skeptic. It’s just that we really love our dogs and don’t like to take chances they’ll get sick. They’re big and don’t live long as it is, so our attitude is give them every chance possible to make each other happy longer. We’re even careful with what we use to salt our walks in winter too. It’s the better safe than sorry paranoia. A good friend is a retired Entomologist for Monsanto (Bayer) here in St. Louis. I understand the deal.


Nothing wrong with erring on the side of caution at all.


----------



## dwette (Jun 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> Nothing wrong with erring on the side of caution at all.


Besides, how can you not love this face? This is Brahms. If you meet him, he will claim to be the official Smoke/BBQ taste tester, but he lies. Just so you know.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 7, 2022)

For starter I use cardboard egg cartons cut to fit the chimney. I cut a few more pieces to fit in the egg pockets. Spray lightly with cooking oil. Add a crumpled paper towel or two, also lightly sprayed with cooking oil. Insert in the bottom. Add desired amount of briquettes to the chimney. Light the carton. 20 mins later, ready to dump.


----------



## DougE (Jun 7, 2022)

dwette said:


> Besides, how can you not love this face? This is Brahms. If you meet him, he will claim to be the official Smoke/BBQ taste tester, but he lies. Just so you know.
> 
> View attachment 634042


Here's my two testers, and they ain't any better.


----------



## dwette (Jun 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> Here's my two testers, and they ain't any better.
> 
> View attachment 634043


If they aren’t precious I don’t know what is. :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 7, 2022)

Thinking you need some kind of non-combustible mat underneath the BGE then...  Especially under the firebox door area ...


----------



## dwette (Jun 7, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thinking you need some kind of non-combustible mat underneath the BGE then...  Especially under the firebox door area ...


Thanks…I’ve had one (two overlapped) from the beginning. It’s the chimney, not the BGE. Those embers can have a mind of their own when I empty the chimney into the egg. Maybe it’s just the way I use (misuse?) it.

We have a stone patio which would solve that issue, but it’s not very level. I think I may just try a butane torch. The one I have is really meant for soldering (it’s a Dremel Soldering torch), so I may just get a proper BBQ torch and try that.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 8, 2022)

I use Weber cubes right on the charcoal grates in my kettles.


----------



## xbubblehead (Jun 8, 2022)

Wow, thanks for the heads up.  I just checked my chimney and the cone was pretty rusted, ordered a new Weber.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 8, 2022)

I have some cheap, old chimney starter. Works great. Last year during my over thinking period lol, I did buy a weed torch, but I was just using it to avoid charcoal. It took forever though to get splits ignited and burning. Maybe I was doing it wrong and should have been using it to light charcoals. That wasn't what I thought people were doing with a weed torch, however.

I am back to under thinking and making better brisket again.


----------



## dwette (Jul 15, 2022)

dwette said:


> Thanks…I’ve had one (two overlapped) from the beginning. It’s the chimney, not the BGE. Those embers can have a mind of their own when I empty the chimney into the egg. Maybe it’s just the way I use (misuse?) it.
> 
> We have a stone patio which would solve that issue, but it’s not very level. I think I may just try a butane torch. The one I have is really meant for soldering (it’s a Dremel Soldering torch), so I may just get a proper BBQ torch and try that.


I ended up buying the JJGeorge Grill Torch Charcoal Starter from Amzon and a box of Tumbleweed starters. This works much better and faster for than using a chimney starter.


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 20, 2022)

There's nothing wrong with the Weber chimney. They wear out like anything else. Buy whatever chimney. It's just a tube that holds charcoal. If it doesn't work well, drill some additional holes in it. People worry about their gear too much. I don't even use a chimney much anymore. Oil soaked paper towel and some wood chips gets the job done. Chimney is only needed for high heat.


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 21, 2022)

Thinking mines at least twenty years plus. Been rebuilt multiple times and keeps going. Don't even remember brand but know its/was heavy gauge, still original wood handle.


----------



## tbern (Sep 21, 2022)

wimpy69 said:


> Thinking mines at least twenty years plus. Been rebuilt multiple times and keeps going. Don't even remember brand but know its/was heavy gauge, still original wood handle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice! You got your money's worth out of that one!


----------



## dwette (Sep 21, 2022)

dwette said:


> I ended up buying the JJGeorge Grill Torch Charcoal Starter from Amzon and a box of Tumbleweed starters. This works much better and faster for than using a chimney starter.


Now that I have used the torch for several months, I think it’s a far better solution than a chimney. It’s been brilliant. No fuss, easy and faster to get started, and no escaped burning embers to worry about. I don’t think I’ll ever use a chimney again.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 22, 2022)

Late to the party but I use the Weber starter and just tear off some of the charcoal bag as I use it, crumble it into 3-4 baseball side balls and stick it under the chimney and light it.


----------



## Big Grouch (Oct 21, 2022)

I once had the chance to compare a Weber and some random brand, no idea who's. Same charcoal, both used one parrafin starter cube. We used a laser temp gun, the Weber was ready 10 minutes before the off brand. Mine is 12 years old, never any issues.


----------

